# VERY feint positive 12dp5dt?



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

Desperately trying not to get my hopes up only have to them dashed again, but, our OTD was 11th which was 9dp5dt - BFN. Called clinic who told me to test 48 hours later.
Tested next morning using CB regular and got a very feint positive, could barely see it, think I may have imagined it   
Tested on the 13th with CB digital and got a NOT pregnant, so called clinic and stopped meds.

However, something niggled me and at lunchtime today I popped to the shops, bought a sainsbury's own twin pack and did one a work. The cross came up straight away but is feint - DH can see it, but it's feint.

Called clinic and I'm going for bloods tomorrow and I know I have to be patient for 24 hours but I'm now going    Why do we do this to ourselves?

What do you think? another biochem? Dodgy test?

Be honest with me, please!!!


----------



## bail16 (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi nutmeg, 

I did a test today (had egg transfer on 7th) test date was meant to be 16th but I couldn't wait (after finding out 2 friends are pregnant I had to know). And I got a feint line too! The digital ones are not as sensitive as the non digital so ignore that result!!! 

I'm hoping for both us that these faint lines are real!!


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I personally think it is looking really good for you.  I must admit I have never known anyone to do a Pregnancy test 9dpt even with a blasto. I know it is already 5 days old, but it still has to implant and then your HCG increases slowly.

Good luck with your blood test.

x


----------



## Dreambaby2011 (Jan 24, 2011)

I really dont know but want to wish you the best of luck xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dawnie1704 (Feb 25, 2010)

Good luck nutmeg hope that you get good news tomorrow


----------



## shanks11 (Feb 1, 2011)

I have my fingers crossed for you............good luck - i hope you get good news

I am on day 3 (2ww) and am already dreading doing my test..

xx


----------



## frily (Aug 31, 2010)

good luck tomorrow and don't forget to top up the meds......


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks ladies, trying not to get my hopes up only to be dashed. But I guess it's not all over just yet


----------



## reb363 (Mar 1, 2009)

Nutmeg - really hoping it's great news for you.  I tested positive on First response before it showed positive on CB both digital and non digital.                           for tomorrow.


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks everyone, unfortunately it's not to be, BETAs were very low.


----------



## dawnie1704 (Feb 25, 2010)

Really sorry nutmeg


----------



## reb363 (Mar 1, 2009)

Nutmeg


----------

